# Cool Furry Wallpapers?



## WagsWolf (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah so, i hope this is at the right place, but can you all recommend some Furry Wallpapers for me, but just keep it PG-13 or just plain Mature,
A few furry girls are nice to put on my screen and all, but if there are any cool looking furry wallpapers as well that you know of, let me know! ^^

For EXAMPLE...


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.google.com.au/search?num....228.1139.1j1j4.6.0...0.0...1ac.1.hGgDr0w93e4

Honestly... -.-


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 24, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> http://www.google.com.au/search?num....228.1139.1j1j4.6.0...0.0...1ac.1.hGgDr0w93e4  Honestly... -.-


  You would be better off searching that on e621 or something. http://e621.net/post?tags=wallpaper&searchDefault=Search -Maybe nsfw? :S


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 24, 2012)

Filters off, almost as good. Less specific maybe, but I really cbf.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

WagsWolf said:


> just keep it PG-13 or just plain Mature



But... you just contr- fuck whatever.

This is my current wallpaper. Certainly not my favorite album by him, but it just looks too good not to use for a couple weeks.



TreacleFox said:


> You would be better off searching that on e621 or something. http://e621.net/post?tags=wallpaper&searchDefault=Search -Maybe nsfw? :S



Ahahahahaha what the fuck?

Also NSFW.


----------



## Brazen (Sep 24, 2012)

Here you go, drawn by a good friend of mine.

Hope you like dicks. NSFW obviously


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2012)

...Meh, I've seen stranger threads. Can't go wrong with a bit of Eltonpot.

Suggestive PG-13 work
PG, but endowed warrior women
PG-13 generic beach scene



Saliva said:


> But... you just contr- fuck whatever.
> 
> This is my current wallpaper. Certainly not my favorite album by him, but it just looks too good not to use for a couple weeks.



That's actually really cool. Wonder how bad that hurt...


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 24, 2012)

I just pick my favorite anthro art from DA, a lot of amazing wolf art on there, sfw too.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Here you go, drawn by a good friend of mine.
> 
> Hope you like dicks. NSFW obviously



What an oddly-shaped monitor that must fit.



Harbinger said:


> I just pick my favorite anthro art from DA, a lot of amazing wolf art on there, sfw too.



>wolf art
>amazing
>deviantart
>le me-me arrows

Now this I have to see.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 24, 2012)

Saliva said:


> >wolf art
> >amazing
> >deviantart
> >le me-me arrows
> Now this I have to see.



> http://balaa.deviantart.com/art/Captivated-Wilderness-126966471?q=favby%3Aphazon-harbinger%2F45699580&qo=7
> http://balaa.deviantart.com/art/Morning-Vale-323564321?q=favby%3Aphazon-harbinger%2F45699580&qo=8
> http://yellow-eyes.deviantart.com/art/Windy-day-79905025?q=favby%3Aphazon-harbinger%2F45699580&qo=35
> http://sarahfinnigan.deviantart.com/art/July-2011-175519419?q=favby%3Aphazon-harbinger%2F45699580&qo=55
> http://blackpassion777.deviantart.com/art/Requiem-171514697?q=favby%3Aphazon-harbinger%2F45699580&qo=76
> http://lhuin.deviantart.com/art/December-254214142?q=favby%3Aphazon-harbinger%2F45699580&qo=85

In my opinion.

I suspect almost all of them are also on FA, i just rather browse DA so i dont have to put up with fucking dicks and weird shit all over my screen.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2012)

Even though the arty links you posted are well-done as all hell, I find it hard to like them. Or any wolf-related art for that matter.

It's just that wolves are so overdone in and outside of the fandom, it's really hard to find them interesting to look at anymore.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I suspect almost all of them are also on FA, i just rather browse DA so i dont have to put up with fucking dicks and weird shit all over my screen.



You... go to Deviantart so you _don't_ have to deal with dicks and weird shit?


----------



## WagsWolf (Sep 25, 2012)

@Ubek - You think I haven't done that? I have and usally find bondage,  dicks, S&M and just a WEE bit of "vanilla" furry wallpapers...
@TreacleFox  - That seems better but the sleek black herm with a glowing green dick  was abit of a shut off, but the few odd pics aside, it seemed good for a  search, thanks
@Saliva - Interesting wallpaper, not what I had in mind, but something none the less
@Brazen - Uhm... Thanks?... The was one hell of an image ._.
@XoPachi - Not bad, i'll have to look him up =)
@Harbringer - Thanks for those images, not really the wallpaper material i was looking for, but were quite good in my opinion ^^

Guys, guys, i'm asking to see if anyone can recommend or show some good furry images for wallpaper,  i've tried Google and such, but it's mostly fetishistic or just not  what i'm looking for... Just show me some good images you'd use and  that'd be good ^^" Thank you all


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a furry wallpaper folder, might dig up some of the good ones for you, OP. C:


----------



## Brazen (Sep 26, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> > http://balaa.deviantart.com/art/Captivated-Wilderness-126966471?q=favby%3Aphazon-harbinger%2F45699580&qo=7
> > http://balaa.deviantart.com/art/Morning-Vale-323564321?q=favby%3Aphazon-harbinger%2F45699580&qo=8
> > http://yellow-eyes.deviantart.com/art/Windy-day-79905025?q=favby%3Aphazon-harbinger%2F45699580&qo=35
> > http://sarahfinnigan.deviantart.com/art/July-2011-175519419?q=favby%3Aphazon-harbinger%2F45699580&qo=55
> ...



How tasteless, do you also wear a 3 wolf moon shirt?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 26, 2012)

Brazen said:


> How tasteless, do you also wear a 3 wolf moon shirt?



Don't they sell shirts of some neckbeard howling at the moon?

Or was that just a picture?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 26, 2012)

I use midnight dragon. I can't provide a link from my phone (pc died) but you could find it on da or a google search. If you had a more specific idea of what you wanted I could help more.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 26, 2012)

I would feel so embarrassed to use the majority of these as wallpapers. Have you no shame? D:


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 26, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I would feel so embarrassed to use the majority of these as wallpapers. Have you no shame? D:



...dude. Furries. :v


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 26, 2012)

Brazen said:


> How tasteless, do you also wear a 3 wolf moon shirt?



No, im sorry should i stop liking something because everyone else does?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Here you go, drawn by a good friend of mine.
> 
> Hope you like dicks. NSFW obviously



I like mine better :3

(I censored it so you people won't cry)


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I like mine better :3
> 
> (I censored it so you people won't cry)



Oh, I cried alright. :3c


----------



## Brazen (Sep 30, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> No, im sorry should i stop liking something because everyone else does?



Yes


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 30, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Yes



Ok, i better base my personal opinions on what the random sad act on a forum tells me to do then.

/sarcasm.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 30, 2012)

Alright, my pc is back online and I can be... "helpful." 

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/075/5/f/furry_time_sunset_furry_by_desingahv-d3bt5sb.jpg
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs7/i/2005/229/d/b/Silver_Moon_Dragon___wallpaper_by_Fany001.jpg
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/171/1/3/consortium_adres_wallpaper_v2_by_andalar-d548gwu.png
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs25/f/2008/182/9/3/krystal_wallpaper_1_by_BlackBy.jpg (nsfw)
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/337/5/d/krystal_wallpaper_by_yngvir-d345ghp.jpg
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs39/i/2008/345/2/f/Dragon_wallpaper_by_sandara_2_by_kushion08.jpg
http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/199/8/e/A_Fox_in_Space_by_SilentReaper.jpg

Enjoy.


----------



## Brazen (Sep 30, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Ok, i better base my personal opinions on what the random sad act on a forum tells me to do then.
> 
> /sarcasm.



More than one sad act, you mean.

Wait, are you being sarcastic when you call me a sad act or when you agree to form your opinions around what I say?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 30, 2012)

Who cares?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 30, 2012)

Ubek said:


> Alright, my pc is back online and I can be... "helpful."
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/199/8/e/A_Fox_in_Space_by_SilentReaper.jpg
> 
> Enjoy.



Thanks for the last one, broski! I'm just gonna 'borrow' it. :3


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 30, 2012)

Brazen said:


> More than one sad act, you mean.
> 
> Wait, are you being sarcastic when you call me a sad act or when you agree to form your opinions around what I say?



Should have formed my post properly, yes i being saracastic about the comment, not about you being a sad act. 
Dont you have anything better to do than come online and tell people what species they like are wrong?
Its pathetic.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> /sarcasm.



Jesus...


----------



## WagsWolf (Oct 4, 2012)

@Ricky- Your pic made me laugh xD Not bad, thought it would match  Brazen's pic
@Ubek- Nice, and that last one made me laugh good xD Thanks ^^
@Brazen & Harbinger- Alright, relax both of you, kiss n' make up...
Come on Harbinger, he's already prep'd and put make up on, kiss the troll and end this untasteful discussion.

Thanks everyone with what you have shown me so far, I have put some to use, so it helped add abit of life to my screen =)
So, keep sending anything good my way, when you get a chance of course, Thanks again


----------



## aqxsl (Oct 5, 2012)

Ubek said:


> Alright, my pc is back online and I can be... "helpful."
> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/171/1/3/consortium_adres_wallpaper_v2_by_andalar-d548gwu.png
> Enjoy.



saved!  i'm always scrounging around for some good cybery fur and this fits the bill, so thanks

for a more tasteful/artsy wallpaper, stigmata on FA has some of the best shit i've ever seen

 observe my current background:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8066028/


----------



## Ricky (Oct 5, 2012)

WagsWolf said:


> @Ricky- Your pic made me laugh xD Not bad, thought it would match  Brazen's pic



That on my wide screen TV in my living room.

Guests love it B)


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad I could be of help. 

I still think Midnight Dragon is the best one though. I'm glad I got a download before the artist watermarked it.


----------



## RtoWolf (Oct 19, 2012)

I have this one
DAt Ass 
http://ns223506.ovh.net/rozne/b0a97e1a3196dd1ad4438da4fd1c0cea/wallpaper-828566.jpg


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 20, 2012)

My current wallpaper,






it can be found on E621 and google, but i dont have a link


----------



## burakki (Oct 20, 2012)

RtoWolf said:


> I have this one
> DAt Ass
> http://ns223506.ovh.net/rozne/b0a97e1a3196dd1ad4438da4fd1c0cea/wallpaper-828566.jpg




Yes, [h=1]503 Service Temporarily Unavailable[/h]nginx/1.1.1


Is quite a visual!


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 20, 2012)

Good Iphone wallpaper?


----------



## Askari_Nari (Oct 20, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I like mine better :3
> 
> (I censored it so you people won't cry)



I like it too, source?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 20, 2012)

Askari_Nari said:


> I like it too, source?



https://inkbunny.net/Mizzyam


----------



## Askari_Nari (Oct 21, 2012)

Ricky said:


> https://inkbunny.net/Mizzyam



Thanks.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 21, 2012)

One of my favorites! :3


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 21, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> One of my favorites! :3



Winter Games. <3


----------



## Brazen (Oct 21, 2012)

These pictures are getting progressively worse, guess it's up to me to provide a wallpaper with actual taste.






Shame on all of you for being such plebeians.


----------



## Conker (Oct 21, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> One of my favorites! :3


Why would a race of creatures who have fur wear jackets with fur linings? What kind of fucked up shit is that?


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 22, 2012)

Conker said:


> Why would a race of creatures who have fur wear jackets with fur linings? What kind of fucked up shit is that?



Humans wear leather :/


----------



## RtoWolf (Nov 5, 2012)

burakki said:


> Yes, *503 Service Temporarily Unavailable*
> 
> nginx/1.1.1
> 
> ...



xD Here's another link to the picture http://pawsru.org/f/src/f1457_jn-Lazybums.jpg
and also found this one therehttp://pawsru.org/f/src/f1458_jn-PoolLocker.jpg :twisted: (nsfw)


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 5, 2012)

RtoWolf said:


> xD Here's another link to the picture http://pawsru.org/f/src/f1457_jn-Lazybums.jpg
> and also found this one therehttp://pawsru.org/f/src/f1458_jn-PoolLocker.jpg :twisted: (nsfw)



I take it you like Jay Naylor's work?


----------



## RtoWolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> I take it you like Jay Naylor's work?


Yes but mostly because i like his character "Beth"


----------



## Ricky (Nov 6, 2012)

Ricky said:


> https://inkbunny.net/Mizzyam



FYI, this link will no longer work but I think his stuff is still up at http://www.spottedbunny.com


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 6, 2012)

Brazen said:


> plebeians



Incredible. Someone outside of /mu/ actually spelling that word correctly. Give yourself a pat on the back, mate.


----------



## WagsWolf (Nov 12, 2012)

@aqxsl - Wow, impresive, very nice, just wish i had a nice smartphone or tablet to place that on, thanks for that ^^
@RtoWolf - Ah, yes Jay Naylor, a personal favorite, i really like his drawings and he's comic storyline, pure genius, plus draws very good anatomy IYKWIM ;P
@Ryuu & Bipolar Bear - Nice =) I liked those, fits my liking and well it fits the season ^^ My thanks to the both of ya'
@gameboi#### - Yeah, any good wallpaper, heck just place anything good our way and you could make our day, well maybe just mine 
@Ricky - Thanks for the links, and sticking around here =)
@Brazen - Nice image, looks like it came out of Dark Souls or some game
Thanks everyone ^^ You know where to dump good images and wallpapers, don't be strangers ;P


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 12, 2012)

(man dirty thread is dirty) i dont think i could go round haveing these as my backgrounds XD there all a bit too far i just stick to my "PLAIN" boreing backgrounds...


----------



## shootmister (Nov 14, 2012)

Can I delete my comments somehow?


----------



## Ricky (Nov 14, 2012)

shootmister said:


> When you follow the link it just says we don't have permission to access it.



What link?

Mizzy's IB got removed because of drama, if that's what you mean.


----------



## shootmister (Nov 14, 2012)

Here are a few good ones 

http://www.u18chan.com/w/topic/1030612


----------



## WagsWolf (Dec 4, 2012)

@NaxtheWolf - Your right, we're missing females both in wallpaper and in forum-wise, but alas, if you got better, show us the error of our ways! xD
So yeah, just put something YOU think would be better
@shootmister - IDK how to erase posts, and nice link, got some of that, thank you very much 

Well, thanks again everyone, I think it's that time when a captain goes down with his metaphorical post of a ship...
Night everyone! (I doubt this place will rise again)


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 5, 2012)

WagsWolf said:


> Well, thanks again everyone, I think it's that time when a captain goes down with his metaphorical post of a ship...
> Night everyone! (I doubt this place will rise again)



wait, wuz the deal; this thread seems alright

here take these


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 5, 2012)

How about this?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9143665/

Okay, it's not quite PG-13 but it is cool and I want more people to vote.


----------



## WagsWolf (Dec 5, 2012)

@aqxsl - Interesting illustrations, not bad ^^
@DarrylWolf - Heh not bad, pretty nice poster, does make me wonder what's the deal with it though

And yes, hopefully this post remains running awhile more =)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 5, 2012)

WagsWolf said:


> @aqxsl - Interesting illustrations, not bad ^^
> @DarrylWolf - Heh not bad, pretty nice poster, does make me wonder what's the deal with it though
> 
> And yes, hopefully this post remains running awhile more =)



Well, this is an advertisement for an online tournament I was a part of, hosted by dracolicoi. It's still ongoing and we need a few more voters.


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dracolicoi/


----------

